# CA18DET wiring for swap into 411



## 411sssca18det (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram that would show what is what on a CA18DET from a 90ish silvia? I have a complete JDM engine and transmission assembly with harness that I an swapping into a 411SSS Wagon. Also has anyone heard of an adaptor to make the original cable driven speedometer work with the electronic CA18DET transmission speedo pic up?Any info would be much appreciated.


----------

